# Stroke Care



## heather2460 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi im new here i wonder if anyone can give me some information. My mother has recently suffered a huge stroke she lives in Arroyo de la Miel and has received expert care in Malaga hospital. What I was wondering was does anyone know if there is any specialist after Stroke care available in the area we don`t know how long she will be in hospital but her rate of recovery is very slow. My father is finding it all a bit too muc h and as I have had to return to the UK I am eager to help in any way that I can. Regards Heather


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*after care of strokes*

This is where Spain is lacking -in the after care department. Some hospitals do have physio for stroke sufferers. Your GP should be able to arrange it. It's not like the UK where occupational therapists and physios visit the home and arrange bath seats, mobility aids etc -you'll have to arrange and pay for that yourself, including any alterations to the house, ramps, support handles. There are firms which hire or sell zimmers, raised toilet seats, bath aids etc.Look in local magazines, free newspapers.There are also relevant associations and charities which may help with physical care.Private nursing care is expensive.


----------



## heather2460 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply I will pass this on to Dad.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> This is where Spain is lacking -in the after care department. Some hospitals do have physio for stroke sufferers. Your GP should be able to arrange it. It's not like the UK where occupational therapists and physios visit the home and arrange bath seats, mobility aids etc -you'll have to arrange and pay for that yourself, including any alterations to the house, ramps, support handles. There are firms which hire or sell zimmers, raised toilet seats, bath aids etc.Look in local magazines, free newspapers.There are also relevant associations and charities which may help with physical care.Private nursing care is expensive.


No someone doesn't go to your home, but your mother will almost certainly be offered DAILY physiotherapy and she will be able to get an ambulance to take her if your father can't at least that's how it works here. The stuff in the house I'm not sure about, but I tend to think that while in theory you might get help with it in practice it might well not happen.
Try getting in touch with Age Concern, although I'm not sure if they operate in your area. It's worth contacting them anyway as they might be able to point you in the right direction.
http://acespana.org/
Good luck.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

in our area we are also have Daily Physiotherapy with transport not sure about equipment.


----------

